# Will there be needles at my medical?



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

I have my medical this friday and really hate needles. 

Can anyone tell me if there is likely to be a blood test or anything involving needles?

If there is, at least I will have some warning and can get some of that cream that makes your arm go numb. (Used it when having IVF and it did help!)

Thanks everyone. Hope you're all having nice weekends.

Bluebells
xxxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi bluebell

There were no needles at our medicals, just lots of question and a quick check up.  

Not sure if medicals are the same everywhere, but I'm sure if anyone had a different experience they will let you know.

Hope it goes well

Bx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Boggy. I'm not nearly as worried now 

Bluebells xxx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

No needles during our medicals either.  Just peed in a pot for testing   , blood pressure test using the band thingy  - you know that one which is pumped up around your arm.  She also listened to my chest, breathing, heart rate and weighed me.  She did ask some questions concerning medical history, sibling, parental health etc.  Oh, she also asked a bit about infertility and IVF stuff but nothing I couldn't handle  

Mine was different to my DH's but they all seem to vary slightly - he seemed to have a more thorough check ...... balls and ears too  

You'll be fine, just go with a reasonably full bladder so you can pee on demand and also go armed with your parents birth dates!

Good luck 
Dame Edna


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey Bluebells

No needles either at our medicals.

we did however have everything else checked even down to lumpss and i had a breast check.

the medicals are long winded however painfree

hugs

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

no needles at our medicals either   just like the others have said lots of questions and a check over

pam xx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Phew!!

Thanks everyone for putting my mind at rest. 

love bluebells xxx


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

No needles for me or DH either. I too had the lumps and bumps thing done with a breats check-lots of detail. DH had the funniest experience during his:

Doc told him what the medical would entail then got started, doing his blood pressure first. He looked at my (very healthy) DH and said, 'It's a bit high-are you stressed about anything?'. DH's response was, 'I wasn't until you just told me you'll be checking my testicles after this!'    Doc laughed his head off then told DH he'd do the testicles bit first to get it out of the way, then try his blood pressure again! Needless to say it was much lower after the ordeal was over!! 

My poor DH-I don't know if he was more embarrassed when it happened or when I insisted on telling the story to everyone who asked how the process was going, including our SW!  

Had to share that little gem-I'm sure DH'll be impressed (not!)

Hope your medical goes well!

CG. x


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

So funny, can see why you had to tell people. And there was me thinking he was going to say he was stressed about the adoption process 

I'd better not tell my dh about this yet - he still hasn't booked his medical. Or, may be he knows about it already 

Bluebells x


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, no needles today, just lots of questions and some other checks.

But, have to go back for 2 blood tests (Fasting, HIV & ECG) 

Got the doctor to write me a prescription for Emla cream to numb my arm first.

Just another hoop to jump I guess! Hopefully will be worth it in the end!

Bluebells x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh no!!!!  

That's a shame, how frustrating!  - hope it goes ok!

Bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

We never had any bloods done, fair enough our HIV, Hep b and c has only been done just over a yr before hand for our IVF.

sorry to hear you have to go back to be jabbed!

xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

that's a shame bluebells, from memory I think she just said casually 'no HIV, Hepatitis?' and I just responded 'No' !!  Like MJ I had all that done for IVF anyway but I don't thing the doc would have known that really ....

Just seems like yours is being more thorough than most which is unfortunate for you.  

It will be over before you know it  
Dame Edna


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, I told her I had had the test for IVF but it was 4 years ago. 

Was a bit miffed, but if I have to do it there's no point in fighting it I guess, even though she said I was fit and healthy.

Apparently I have one of the fastest reflex actions she has ever seen and "medical students would love me". Not that I'm going to let any of them anywhere near me!  

B x


----------

